

How not to write recruiting emails - ropiku
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/recruiting-emails

======
GrinningFool
Agree mostly, but I do take issue with the idea that "an active GitHub account
should be enough for most programming jobs." Recruiter or otherwise, that kind
of assumption is a good way to miss out on talent.

At my current job I have a very active github account - but about 95% of that
activity is in private repos.

I am just now starting to work more on contributing to github hosted OSS
Projects but -- when I even had time previously -- those projects were often
not hosted on github.

For my personal projects, I use my own git repos over ssh. I probably will
decide to put them on github when and if I am ready to share them -- but
that's not a given.

In my previous job, we didn't use github. Everything was closed source and
internal.

Just because one service is the current fad (and don't get me wrong, I
generally think github kicks ass) doesn't mean it's valid to assume that your
next candidate is using it.

~~~
crazcarl
I think what the OP is arguing is that if he has an active github profile: 1\.
the recruiter should have done the work to check that out before emailing him.
2\. his/her profile should be enough to warrant arranging a meeting/interview,
and a resume would add little extra information.

If you don't have an active public place where your work is showcased, then
certainly a resume is a good (more) private way to provide a potential
employer your skillset. Though certainly not the only other way.

~~~
GrinningFool
Fair point, re-reading the original context I can see it was likely intended
that way.

------
uladzislau
Unfortunately most of the recruiters tend to rely on scale aka spam method
instead of very targeted approach. The quality of this kind of work is
mediocre at best. They are wasting everybody's time - candidates, employers
and their own.

------
TallGuyShort
I don't think "a language I don't use" is a big concern in these email, just
like I don't think I should be tested on a specific language in job
interviews. It's always a plus if I know the technical / implementation
details of the platform, but if I know how to code and I know how to learn
languages it's mostly moot, IMO. However I definitely hate it when people
pitch me a job that's a "perfect match" for my background and they clearly
have no idea what my background is. Don't be disingenuous. If you think it
might be up my alley, just tell me about it.

------
thrillgore
I actually got a recruiting email not too long ago from an agent that used AoL
CaPs LiKe ThIs in his subject line.

I laughed. And then I deleted it.

------
ddoolin
I guess most people don't like to be invited to jobs in a different country or
where a different country is used?

I typically dwell on these offers more in actuality. My time studying, living,
and working abroad were some of the best, even if the pay was substantially
lower.

------
ebrink
There is a project on github that is very similar to the authors intentions --
[https://github.com/rowanmanning/joblint](https://github.com/rowanmanning/joblint)

